# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Profesioni ose puna për anëtarët e forumit

## elonesa

Mendova  ta  hapim  nje  tem  sa  per  argetim  ..keshtu  vendosni  nje  profesion  per  antarin  paraprak  ,qfar  mendoni  ju  qka  ai ose  ajo  punon    ,ose  ose  vetm  nje  profesion  qka  ju  mendoni  si  pershtatet  atij  ????????

Te  sho  qfar  pune  me  jepni  mua   :perqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

politikane...........

----------


## elonesa

avokate ....

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Arceologe




.

----------


## elonesa

Historian...OSE letrar  ....??????

----------


## Ksanthi

estetiste...........

----------


## Albela

*ne fushen e modes*

----------


## Ksanthi

gazetare,............

----------


## elonesa

Manikene  nashta  eheheh

----------


## VOLSIV

> gazetare,............


>>> Nuk e di. Ndoshta e papune.

----------


## Marya

roje pulash :perqeshje: 

 per mu mos e vrisni menjien
jua them qe tani qe jam fshesaxhie dhe jam krenare  :buzeqeshje: punoj tek komuna e tirones
 e fitoj lekun me djersen e ballit

puuuu sa vape po beka :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

> >>> Nuk e di. Ndoshta e papune.




Dhe ajo pune eshte.

Psh mund te thuash .
Konsumetarore e lekeve te burrit, haha

----------


## elonesa

Ksanthi  ndoshta  profesoresh

----------


## RockStar

Avokate...

----------


## Fishtani1

Hoxhe......

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Grevist........

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ndihmoj ata qe rine ter diten :pa dhembe: 
domethene ndihmoj babain tim
cfare pune ben babi ri ter diten 
apo jo sero pershendetje :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ndihmoj ata qe rine ter diten:@pp
> domethene ndihmoj babain tim
> cfare pune ben babi ri ter diten 
> apo jo sero pershendetje:p


Qe ri gjithe diten,eshte hobi.Ndersa babin e ndimoj ne kohen e lire.

Te pershendes grupi.

----------


## Fishtani1

Marangoz...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Qe ri gjithe diten,eshte hobi.Ndersa babin e ndimoj ne kohen e lire.
> 
> Te pershendes grupi.


hahaha shurupi Babi me tha do i them burit qe do te mare nese ste  mban ter diten si princeshe me mire mos e mar mundimin te me mare cupen se do te var ne maj te fikut :pa dhembe:

----------

